
I lost my job for speaking up about women’s rights - josu
https://medium.com/@MForstater/i-lost-my-job-for-speaking-up-about-womens-rights-2af2186ae84
======
bradknowles
So, I support her right to have personal opinions about what constitutes a
person of the female gender.

However, I also support her employers right to choose not to continue to
employ someone who creates a toxic environment for other employees, especially
when the only crime those other employees might have committed was to be born
into a body of the wrong pairing of X and Y chromosomes.

------
chewzerita
This is the first time seeing a TERF in the wild. I am saddened by her
opinions. Having many trans friends, I believe that trans women are women too.

~~~
Veen
Do you also believe that people who think otherwise should be fired?

~~~
intarga
It seems she was fired for singling out and harassing a colleague, not for her
opinions.

~~~
Veen
I can see no evidence that she singled out and harassed anyone. I've read
several articles about this story, and they all mention that she was engaged
in conversations on Twitter with various people, but nothing about "singling
out and harassing a colleague". Could you share the source you got that
information from?

~~~
intarga
From the article

>I've got a Q for my male twitter friends who have pledged not to appear on
all male panels - if u were invited on a panel w Pip Bunce - one of FT's top
100 female champions of women in biz & another guy would u say yes or call the
organisers & say sorry i don't do #manels?

>This question sparked several threads of discussion and I wrote about 150
tweets over the course of a week [...] The tone of these discussions was one
of ordinary discussion and disagreement, but not long after I received an
email from HR

